

John McAfee reveals details on gadget to thwart NSA - kintamanimatt
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_24198989/john-mcafee-reveals-details-gadget-thwart-nsa

======
angersock
McAfee, at 68, is starting to look like Ra's al Ghul.

